# looking for info on this gto



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

as anyone seen this gto, or know where i can find/get some info on it? i this this is one hell of a machine


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Are you sure that is a real car? It looks like an artist's concept drawing to me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a computer drawing!


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

Well that sucks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

super bad ass car- I think my kid drives that in Grand Theft Auto five


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Would not be too hard to recreate. The thing that stands out is that none of the car is "high gloss" or really has bright chrome. The paint colors would have to have a flattening agent added to tone down the shine and the chrome has more the look of silver paint or aluminum, but not polished. Most of us I am sure have seen cars in the "matte black" theme, but some of the car shows I have been to have had hot rods in blue, red, and green that looked pretty cool in the matte finish.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i was mor curious about the intake and plenum


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like a modified tuned port. Since it's a drawing it might not actually exist in reality.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Amazing what is possible these days with computer animation and modeling. I'm just now doing some training with 3D modeling and laser dimensioning and it is incredible technology with some super fast and powerful computing. We are adding new 3D printers and I've seen metal 3D printed components bigger than a washing machine so all of this is now possible to make. While all that isn't available to us mere mortals (yet!) building it doesn't take all that.

OP I would say that the intake shown would be very easy to make if you had some modeling software and access to a waterjet you could create the plenum and manifold flanges and with some prebent tubing and some TIG welding skills you could fashion the rest. My friend Mark Bielman would certainly be able to do all the turbo plumbing, heck he could probably do the entire car!

Beilman Fabrication Project Gallery - [n/a] Mustang Twin-Turbo/IMG 1455 800x600

I was fortunate enough to have Mark do my rollcage and rear suspension. He's the kind of builder that you tell him what you want and when you get it back you are still amazed and he adds cleanliness and detail like you won't believe. I've known Mark for over 20 years and he's built some killer rides. When I met him he had a bitchin Pro Street 56 Chevy that was.....Pontiac Powered!

Lots of builders out there that could fabricate this setup.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess I should have said 'a tuned port with a couple of turbos'......


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's the link to the artist's website....interesting, edgy stuff!
SamCurry's DeviantArt Gallery


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

yea i was just curious, was looking for a cool project and saw that, not necessarily the whole car, since thats more a long term thing, but something to tinker with. i know anything is possible to build, but i was curious


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

The Black Mongoose said:


> yea i was just curious, was looking for a cool project and saw that, not necessarily the whole car, since thats more a long term thing, but something to tinker with. i know anything is possible to build, but i was curious


Follow your dreams, they're what keep you going in life.:thumbsup:


----------

